# How far did you go today...on yer run



## TimmoUK

<deleted>


----------



## eddie bullit

Not been today but went for a 10 miler yesterday. averaged 7min 40 /mile
:thumb:


----------



## davidcraggs

20 miles - fairly steady but didn't feel very summer like out there! Parkrunning in the morning with my youngster (he is 8 next month) - I'll probably have my work cut out just keeping up with him tomorrow.


----------



## t1mmy

Went off way too fast today and blew up in spectacular fashion - 2.1 miles in 15:49 at 6:22 min/mile pace

Fell free to add me on Strava - https://www.strava.com/athletes/7106039

TimmoUK - I've added you if you wonder who it is


----------



## TimmoUK

<deleted>


----------



## bill vts

3 miles in 27 minutes new PB today.


----------



## Scooby0775

10 yesterday slow 6 off road this morning been training for ultra at end of month


----------



## eddie bullit

9 miler today! nice plod at just over a hour


----------



## davidcraggs

Wish I could plod at 9miles an hour!

6.5 mile trail run today - most enjoyable of the last 3 days worth...


----------



## christhesparky

Great north run today, 2 hours 38 minutes, disappointed as I wanted to be around 2 hours 10


----------



## TimmoUK

<deleted>


----------



## davidcraggs

12km - marathon pace run with a few hills thrown in.


----------



## bill vts

10 miles 1hr 52 minutes knocked 3 minutes off at 9miles this is my second attempt at 10 miles !!! So going good I think !


----------



## davo3587

3 miles today in 19:02, still need to lose 23 seconds to beat my running partner. God i hate him.:wall:


----------



## m1pui

christhesparky said:


> Great north run today, 2 hours 38 minutes, disappointed as I wanted to be around 2 hours 10


I would never rely on the GNR for a PB. Unless you're starting from very close to the front, it's far too congested from the Whitemare Pool turn off (10k-ish I think) where it cuts from 4 lanes or road to 2 lanes.

Not to mention the "runners" who probably haven't done any training, manage to sneak in the pens towards the front and proceed to treat the whole thing as a casual stroll. Invariably it'll be 2 or 3 women who will walk side by side and be having a nice little chat, oblivious to everyone who's trying their best to dodge around them without causing a mass casualty pile up.

Also find it amusing that it's classified as a downhill route so records don't count beyond being a GNR record.

See you there next year? :lol:

I missed this year, but felt a bit gutted watching the start on BBC so gonna try get a number for next year. Gonna probably enter the Sunderland Half, assuming it goes ahead, and use that for a PB run. It's not the most exciting route and the public support is nothing like the GNR, but it's not a bad course and isn't jam packed if you've got a goal time in mind.

EDIT:
Went to watch some of the kids running on the Saturday and the record for the day, in the 3-8 year old range, on the 1.5k course in 5:38!


----------



## Bustanut

Anyone doing the Nottingham Robin Hood half Marathon on the 27th Sept. I have run it for years but have been out with an injury so missed last year. Currently training for it doing 6-7miles Tuesday, 4 miles Thursday and 11-13 miles on a Saturday/Sunday. Not as quick as i was before the injury so finding it frustrating.


----------



## bill vts

5k run today new PB 27 minutes 50 seconds did a 15 mile bike ride yesterday so didn't want to go miles today.


----------



## davidcraggs

5km (parkrun) today and 20 miles yesterday.


----------



## TimmoUK

<deleted>


----------



## christhesparky

m1pui said:


> Not to mention the "runners" who probably haven't done any training, manage to sneak in the pens towards the front and proceed to treat the whole thing as a casual stroll. Invariably it'll be 2 or 3 women who will walk side by side and be having a nice little chat, oblivious to everyone who's trying their best to dodge around them without causing a mass casualty pile up.


There seemed to be a ridiculous amount of people out for a quiet stroll, hundreds of them walking before they had reached the Tyne bridge.


----------



## davidcraggs

5x1km intervals with 2:30 rest inbetween plus 1 mile warm up and 1 mile cooldown.


----------



## Fallout

Windsor half marathon yesterday, 2 hours 1 min. A little disappointed as I wanted to do sub 2 hour, but not so bad I guess as it's the first time I've done this distance. Anyone else there??


----------



## bill vts

2x 5k runs one yesterday and one this morning just easying myself back into running hurt a calf muscle on a bike ride last week ! All fine now again got a bit worried seeing I have 10k race in three weeks time !!


----------



## davidcraggs

Fallout said:


> Windsor half marathon yesterday, 2 hours 1 min. A little disappointed as I wanted to do sub 2 hour, but not so bad I guess as it's the first time I've done this distance. Anyone else there??


Nope - Redcar half marathon for me that day...


----------



## t1mmy

50.3 miles this week running to and from work


----------



## davidcraggs

42.2km!


----------

